# UPS WorldShip: Moving Shipping History to New Computer



## lightnb (Jun 16, 2002)

Hi everyone,

We need to move our Shipment History from one copy of WorldShip to another. Both copies are Version 11 (2009). Both computers are Win XP, SP2 or greater.

The source computer, with our history on it, is running a Stand-Alone copy of WorldShip.

The target computer is running a clean install of WorldShip LAN Administrator.

How do we proceed?

Thanks,

Nick


----------



## NickOsborne (Aug 3, 2009)

It's probably been a bit too long for this to be any help in your case, but I found this via Google when searching for changing a UPS WorldShip stand-alone to a LAN Administrator, so maybe this'll be of help to someone in the future.

You can use the UPS WorldShip Support Utility (Start->Program Files->UPS->UPS WorldShip Support Utility) to create and restore complete backups, but it won't let you restore a standalone installation onto a LAN Administrator installation.

If you give UPS Tech Support a call, they have a migration utility that will let you promote a standalone installation to a LAN administrator. They'll walk you through FTP'ing it from their servers. You'll also need the installation files for the current version of WorldShip that you're running. There appears to different utilities for major versions of WorldShip.

In my case, the client is dial-up rolleyes and the WorldShip install has updated itself past the version on the WorldShip CD (11.0.0 vs. 11.0.15). So I'll be backing up the standalone, uninstalling 11.0.15, reinstalling the standalone installation from the CD, restoring the backup, migrating standalone to LAN admin, backing _that_ installation up, and restoring it on the new computer.

A bit of work, but still easier that mapping a bunch of junk via ODBC and trying to make sure everything transfers that way!


----------



## kenne75 (Aug 3, 2009)

I have done this on a few different computers and the easiest and cleanest way is to do a back up of the DB from the one computer and do a fresh install and restore on the new computer.


----------



## NickOsborne (Aug 3, 2009)

kenne75 said:


> I have done this on a few different computers and the easiest and cleanest way is to do a back up of the DB from the one computer and do a fresh install and restore on the new computer.


If you'll check the second line of my post, this only works if you're going from LAN admin to LAN admin, or standalone to standalone. If you want to swap from one to the other, you'll need the migration tool.


----------



## UPS (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi guys,

Your right, there is a migration tool that will allow a stand-alone be ported over to an Admin workstation.

History cannot be exported/imported but if an entire database is restored this will come across. Best bet is to backup with the support utility, install as the same type of workstation, restode the DB from Support Utility then use the migration tool if another type of workstation is desired.

Have setup a yahoo group for UPS technical questions: http://finance.groups.yahoo.com/group/UPSProblems/

Rgds, UPS Tech


----------

